# Communal millipede tank?



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

Would it be possible to keep millipedes and beetles together? Some may be aware, I have a 2ft by 1ft by 1.5ft tank, and in there are 3 ephibolus pulchripes and 3 ommatoiulus sp.

I was interested in beetles before, but the only thing that put me off was that it took some time until adult, so if I kept with millipedes, then I would always (or more or less) have something visible in the tank and not just the substrate and a few pieces of wood 

I would probably consider purchasing a larger tank if this would not be large enough.

Thanks

Timor


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I think fruit beetles are a possibility.


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, was thinking of them!

Timor


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Fruit beetles i would assume would be fine, as they are not carnivores, you could also try Stick insects too, if the tank was more vertical!


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I think this would be fine! I was considering doing it myself... the only problem I can think of though is that the millipede burrowing may disturb the eggs of the beetles and you might not get as many hatching as you'd like


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a tank with various beetle speices, millipede and woodlice, the only problems is the millipedes effect the beetle breeding, and can destroy eggs. However the millipede breed like crazy in it. 

Jay


----------



## stienbabe (Sep 21, 2008)

The main problems will be with the beetle ova being destroyed and possibly with the millipedes being disturbed while they are moulting, which can kill them. You would need to keep the substrate well topped up as the beetle larvae would deplete it pretty quickly. Generally speaking I wouldn't mix inverts as the results never seem to be quite as good as separate cultures.


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the answers. Steinbabe I just kind of want a communal enclosure as I always find them the coolest. Can't the millipedes be disturbed by other millipeds and woodlice aswell though? I mean if the tank was quite big then that would never really happen?

How do the millipedes disturb the eggs? And also roughly what percentage are 'ruined'?

Thanks

Timor


----------



## stienbabe (Sep 21, 2008)

Beetle larvae will try to munch on pretty much anything they encounter and have very tough jaws. Adult beetles are pretty robust too and burrow strongly. Percentages are pretty much impossible to gauge, but beetles generally lay their eggs on or in pieces of rotten wood, which is exactly where the millipedes like to feed. I'm not saying that it wouldn't work, just that the majority of people find that mixed species tanks are a bit of a disappointment in the long run.


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

OK. I think I will try to get some more personal experience and see what they think 

Thank you

Timor


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

NEVER! put together them with any dorcus or stag beatles lost 10 pedes because of one male :'(


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

Well isn't that just dorcus or stag beetles? I would get flower beetles, and they wouldn't kill the millipedes?

Timor


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

yer they *should* be ok


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

Thought so. Thanks

Timor


----------

